# TSA planning DNA screening



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.thenewamerican.com/index.php/usnews/politics/6546-tsa-announces-genetic-patdowns



> Genetic DNA "Pat-Downs" Coming | Print | E-mail
> Written by Daniel Sayani
> Thursday, 03 March 2011 11:37
> 1
> ...


Enjoy your flight.


----------

